# Mogadore today.



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Had a decent day on Mogadore today. We shot five mallards.


What's with the fishermen? We had idiots trolling about 10-20 yards outside of our spread.

I thought fishing was closed until 12 noon, or is that just a recommendation by the DNR?


Trolling outside of my spread while ducks are cupping could be hazardous to your health.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Also Heard No Fishing Past Noon There..whos Running The Show There?akron Or The Odow?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

What blind did you have?
I have #4 this week.
Trollers are easy to shoot around.
After a time or two of wondering where you pointing that thing they leave the area.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We had blind #2.


----------

